# Anchos de banda (Transmisión de datos VoIP videoconferencia)



## Anibal (Abr 21, 2005)

Por favor necesito información sobre los anchos típicos de:

-Transmisión de Datos
-Correo electrónico
-VoIP
-Videoconferencia
-Internet

Necesito dimensionar una red.

Gracias.

Aníbal


----------



## jualzo (Jul 3, 2005)

Para empezar a dimensionar la red debes tener en cuenta en primer lugar que cantidad de computadores vas a conectar, pues dependiendo de este valor debes tener en cuenta cual es el ancho de banda necesario para la conexión a Internet, teniendo en cuenta que un ancho de banda de 128 te aguanta máximo, para 3 equipos, lo ideal es para dos. 

Ademas debes tener en cuenta que la tarjeta de red sea tipo 10/100, no te fies tanto de las tarjetas de red que vienen en las board integradas, pues la mayoría a pesar de ser 10/100 solo te trabajan a 10. Utiliza un switch que te permita a futuro conectar mas computadores. 

Los hub solo te permiten trabajar la red a 10 a no ser que la distancia entre computadores sea considerablemente alta, entonces si es mejor usar hub, de lo contrario los mejor es el switch.

Espero haberte podido colaborar.


----------

